# Dumbest thing you hear from people who dont workout!



## god hand (Dec 23, 2005)

"I dont want to start weightlifting because ill get too big"

What a coincidence! I worked out for 6 days in a row one week and grew to 6'4'' and gained 80 pounds of lean mass while dropping 20 of fat! you should've seen the stretch marks...

I'm going to kill the next person who says this... I'm waiting for it.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 23, 2005)

All the excuses. Quite whining and just do it. And they wonder why they never get bigger, stronger, faster, etc. and why they keep losing when they try to wrestle you (such as your brother who is almost four years older than you are...).


----------



## DOMS (Dec 23, 2005)

Nothing I have heard or read has bested what I read years ago.  Some asshat wrote an article in a health magazine.  The stupidest thing he said (and there were many), was that working and growing bigger muscles restricted the  body's blood flow.  Otherwise, why would bodybuilders have bulging vains?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 23, 2005)

i always get a kick out of people who say their new year's resolution is to go on a diet and join a gym. They do that .. and about a month later they give up and go back to their old selves.

It's ridiculous. I see so many new faces at my local gym after the holidays and never see them again once february and march comes around.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 23, 2005)

Yeah, the getting "too big too fast" shit is ridiculous.  I just hate it when people say stuff like....I put on XX pounds of PURE MUSCLE....shit'll be like 30 lbs when everybody who knows anything knows that you might put on 10lbs of LBM in a year naturally...everything else is fat and water.


----------



## TheCurse (Dec 23, 2005)

"wow you must have to go to the gym everyday"

and

"i would start but i dont want to get all big and stuff"


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

I don't have the time to work out


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

bitches


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Love that 1


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 23, 2005)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Nothing I have heard or read has bested what I read years ago.  Some asshat wrote an article in a health magazine.  The stupidest thing he said (and there were many), was that working and growing bigger muscles restricted the  body's blood flow.  Otherwise, why would bodybuilders have bulging vains?



Actually, resistance training does cause vasoconstriction to some degree.  By the same token, aerobic exercise causes vasodialation.  However, as far as I know, actually having more muscle mass has no effect on circulation.


Anyway, the "I don't have time" excuse pisses me off.  Shutup, yes you do.  You watch TV 10 hours a week.  You can cut 3 of that for some quality exercise.  While you're at it, cut 5 for exercise, and another 5 for reading.  Throwing your TV out the fucking window.


----------



## Death_ADDER (Dec 23, 2005)

wow... TV is the most over rated object in the world... good call.

Steve


----------



## fufu (Dec 23, 2005)

"how much can you bench?"


----------



## Myztek (Dec 24, 2005)

"You're going to burst a vein in your arm if you keep lifting like that." ~ My mom


----------



## MattV (Dec 24, 2005)

My favorite, said by a 140LB soccer player who I can race and beat him in the 100M.  Squats are bad for your knees.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 24, 2005)

fufu said:
			
		

> "how much can you bench?"


----------



## aceshigh (Dec 24, 2005)

having alot of calories does nothing for muscle growth,,,and steroids make your dick smaller,,,,,,and having 500mg of test will do as much damage as getting blind drunk everyweekend for 6 months,,,,,no shit i heard that one today in a chat room


----------



## aceshigh (Dec 24, 2005)

oh yeah and i am aparently obese,,,because of my bmi,,,,even though i have abs,,and f all fat?????


----------



## DOMS (Dec 24, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Actually, resistance training does cause vasoconstriction to some degree.  By the same token, aerobic exercise causes vasodialation.  However, as far as I know, actually having more muscle mass has no effect on circulation.




But the moron's logic was that the sign of decreased cirsulation were large veins.



			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> Anyway, the "I don't have time" excuse pisses me off.  Shutup, yes you do.  You watch TV 10 hours a week.  You can cut 3 of that for some quality exercise.  While you're at it, cut 5 for exercise, and another 5 for reading.  Throwing your TV out the fucking window.



The quality of my life went up when I cut back on my TV viewing.  The only show I watch is Mad Money (1 hour a night).


----------



## kwajaln (Dec 24, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Anyway, the "I don't have time" excuse pisses me off.  Shutup, yes you do.  You watch TV 10 hours a week.  You can cut 3 of that for some quality exercise.  While you're at it, cut 5 for exercise, and another 5 for reading.  Throwing your TV out the fucking window.


AWESOME POST - and so true!!! That's gotta be my all time pet peeve. My wife and I don't even have cable. The TV is used for rented/owned DVDs only. TV addicts need to get a life.


----------



## hp192003 (Dec 24, 2005)

So many classics mentioned above but there's also the...

'I need to tone up my stomach so ill do loads of crunches which will lose fat only on my stomach but i dont want to lose any weight overall'


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 24, 2005)

DOMS said:
			
		

> But the moron's logic was that the sign of decreased cirsulation were large veins.



Gotcha.  I just like to take the opportunity to throw out some information when given the opportunity to do so.  Hehe.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 24, 2005)

From girls: 'I dont want to lift weights coz i'll get all big and muscley' and they dont lift anything heavier than the pink n green dumbells.

From guys: 'I want to get toned, loose some fat around the middle and get a 6 pack.' and they do a zillion crunches and endless cardio.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 24, 2005)

women: 'i don't lift heavier weights b/c i don't wanna be big and bulky.'

my mom: 'why do you want to look manly?' (LOL)


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 24, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> From guys: 'I want to get toned, loose some fat around the middle and get a 6 pack.' and they do a zillion crunches and endless cardio.


i start to twitch anytime someone says the word 'tone'...male or female. 

Pet. Peeve.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Love when women do legpress/squats because they want a smaller ass


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Love when women do legpress/squats because they want a smaller ass


how bout the Yes/No machines...those are my personal favorites.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> how bout the *Yes/No machines*...those are my personal favorites.


What are these??


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> What are these??


ad/abductor machines...


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Yes I have seen those, never knew why people would use them.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yes I have seen those, never knew why people would use them.


i'm still trying to figure it out...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 24, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> i start to twitch anytime someone says the word 'tone'...male or female.


Many many full moons ago, that as me as well. But i had no knowledge or help back then.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 24, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> how bout the Yes/No machines...those are my personal favorites.


AKA the 'Good girl/Bad girl' workout 

What about that machine where you sit, hold the handles and swing your torso from side to side. Besides twisting your spine, i never understood that one either.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 24, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Many many full moons ago, that as me as well. But i had no knowledge or help back then.


i won't hold it against you ...


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 24, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> AKA the 'Good girl/Bad girl' workout
> 
> What about that machine where you sit, hold the handles and swing your torso from side to side. Besides twisting your spine, i never understood that one either.



I think that is actually a very good way to stimulate a lot of core musculature.  Beyond your abs and lower back, there is a multitude of musculature involved in stabilizing your torso and transferring force between upper and lower extremities.  Much of this musculature does not become active unless you work your core on the frontal and transverse planes.  If you actually take up the resistance to a decent level, then it's a great movement.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yes I have seen those, never knew why people would use them.


 
I use the adductor machine -


----------



## mervin (Dec 24, 2005)

" I can't lose weight because I have a thyroid problem"

Sure is funny that no one in Ethiopia has a thyroid problem.


----------



## KEFE (Dec 24, 2005)

"i Dont Have The Money"
"im Getting Old"
"i Am Too Young"
"i Wont Be Able To Fit In A Car"
And This One Is For People Who Do There First Workout"i Feel So Pumped"


----------



## KEFE (Dec 24, 2005)

And Another
"it Will Stunt My Growth"


----------



## mervin (Dec 24, 2005)

KEFE...I think you are pulling our leg about being 12


----------



## KEFE (Dec 24, 2005)

I Am Not Have You Seen My Pictures And What Makes You Thin Kthat?


----------



## KEFE (Dec 24, 2005)

"it Hurts"


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 24, 2005)

"I do 1000 crunches a night for my sixpack."

"Crunches really cut me up."


----------



## KEFE (Dec 24, 2005)

"i Am Happy With My Body"


----------



## michael74737 (Dec 24, 2005)

"I wanna workout and get big but I dont have 3hrs a day, 7 days a week."


----------



## god hand (Dec 24, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> "I do 1000 crunches a night for my sixpack."
> 
> "Crunches really cut me up."


The thing is, a lot of people that do this actually have a fuckin rock hard six pack.


----------



## nitrous_nate (Dec 24, 2005)

"Man when I was in high school I could lift xxx" or 
"Man I used to be able to bench xxx"     
Makes me want to just tell them to shut the fuck up and do it since it was so easy way back when-


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 24, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I use the adductor machine -


stop it, it's gheigh...


----------



## Incognegro (Dec 24, 2005)

I hate when im doing close grip bench people go your doing it wrong. No shit stupid its a different exercise.


J


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 24, 2005)

me: "you should workout your legs"
other person: "i just can't bring myself to workout my legs because girls don't see my legs"


----------



## DOMS (Dec 25, 2005)

I love it when women say "I don't want to look like the women in those magazines!" when referring to lifting 5 pound dumbbells.


----------



## MyK (Dec 25, 2005)

"light weights with alot of reps tones your muscles"

classic!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hp192003 (Dec 25, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> me: "you should workout your legs"
> other person: "i just can't bring myself to workout my legs because girls don't see my legs"



or the 'i dont train legs becuase i play football once a week'


----------



## aceshigh (Dec 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yes I have seen those, never knew why people would use them.


foreman shut uuuuup man,,,,,,,!!!!! chicks gimmie a boner while im watching them do these,,,dont fuck this up for me


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 25, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> foreman shut uuuuup man,,,,,,,!!!!! chicks gimmie a boner while im watching them do these,,,dont fuck this up for me


so you _like_ gym wood??? interesting...

chicks deadlifting are WAY hotter.


----------



## poloblue22 (Dec 25, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> i won't hold it against you ...




Just wanted to say you look amazing.


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

My friend is about your size 
or
My friend benchs about the same as you

everybody has a friend as big and strong as me...wtf


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> My friend is about your size
> or
> My friend benchs about the same as you
> 
> everybody has a friend as big and strong as me...wtf


 
My sister is bigger than you and she can kick your ass.


----------



## BruiseKnee (Dec 25, 2005)

"i dont want too much muscle, then i wont be as flexible"     <<as if youre already a fucking contortionist right now


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> My sister is bigger than you and she can kick your ass.


How dare you


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 25, 2005)

Like you never.


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Like you never.


never what


----------



## MattV (Dec 25, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> AKA the 'Good girl/Bad girl' workout
> 
> What about that machine where you sit, hold the handles and swing your torso from side to side. Besides twisting your spine, i never understood that one either.


It takes away your love handles.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 25, 2005)

MattV said:
			
		

> It takes away your love handles.



That's like saying crunches take away ur gut...the machine he's talking about is for obliques if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 26, 2005)

MattV said:
			
		

> It takes away your love handles.


Thats what i'v been told. But i dont believe it. Love handles are all about diet. CowPimps explanation on the previous page makes sense.


----------



## 99hawkins (Dec 26, 2005)

"I don't want to start working out, because when I stop, the muscle will turn into fat". - A cunt

"I can't work my chest because my arms are too small" -  

"That's a bench press machine" - Said by a twat whilst pointing to a shoulder press machine.


----------



## Thrift (Dec 26, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> All the excuses. Quite whining and just do it. And they wonder why they never get bigger, stronger, faster, etc. and why they keep losing when they try to wrestle you (such as your brother who is almost four years older than you are...).


lol, i kno wut u mean. People need to stop complainin am do sumthin about it.


----------



## KentDog (Dec 26, 2005)

"What's wrong with McDonalds?"
and
"You're a healthnut."


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 26, 2005)

KentDog said:
			
		

> "*What's wrong with McDonalds?"*
> and
> "You're a healthnut."


Dear lord, that one always makes me sick.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 26, 2005)

KentDog said:
			
		

> "What's wrong with McDonalds?"



Nothing. But their food will kill you.


----------



## paulpwrs (Dec 26, 2005)

The worst people are the ones at work that know you love to train and they tell you about what a great lifter of great shape they were in high school, but don't have time for that now. I say shut the f up and show me what you got......


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 26, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Nothing. But their food will kill you.



Bahahaha.  Oh yeah, and the fact that they actually still pay some of their workers minimum wage.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 26, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Bahahaha.  Oh yeah, and the fact that they actually still pay some of their workers minimum wage.



Well the McDonald family would surely go broke if they paid anything more. Don't you realize that?


----------



## fufu (Dec 26, 2005)

KentDog said:
			
		

> "What's wrong with McDonalds?"
> and
> "You're a healthnut."



I hate that too.
I work too hard in the gym to stifle my results by eating shit.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 26, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Well the McDonald family would surely go broke if they paid anything more. Don't you realize that?



Indeed.  Then they might be force to eat their own food based on their newly decreased income.  They would get a taste of their own medicine.  Haha.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 26, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Indeed. Then they might be force to eat their own food based on their newly decreased income. They would get a taste of their own medicine. Haha.



Hahaha. What torture!


----------



## Flex (Dec 27, 2005)

I've heard it all.

People are idiots.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 27, 2005)

Indeed, the most heard excuse is "i just find the time"

"you gotta be juicing, theres no way"
"i used to do this, but cuz of my back, knee, shoulder etc."
"you must get all the girls"


----------



## Incognegro (Dec 27, 2005)

thank you fufu i have a new quote.


I hate people who say "where'd you get that exercise?" on how cable crosses are worthless. they work for me dammittt.

J


----------



## tannywild (Dec 27, 2005)

"You're way to obsessed with bulking..."

as my girlfriend's mom sits down to watch her daily 2 hour TV show, of which she never misses a night of, while she eats the same Flamebroiled Whopper... every.. damn.. night.

I just laugh, to myself.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 27, 2005)

I saw a guy benching the other day who was using what me and my trainer call the "medium" grip....no shit it was between a standard grip and close grip...for flat AND incline...I told him he should widen his grip a little bit and before I could explain why....he said "no I like it this way better, I feel it more in ma pecs, I usually grip it alot closer, but today I'm going light"


----------



## fufu (Dec 28, 2005)

Incognegro said:
			
		

> thank you fufu i have a new quote.
> 
> 
> I hate people who say "where'd you get that exercise?" on how cable crosses are worthless. they work for me dammittt.
> ...




Hahaha, noice!


----------



## fufu (Dec 28, 2005)

Incognegro said:
			
		

> thank you fufu i have a new quote.
> 
> 
> I hate people who say "where'd you get that exercise?" on how cable crosses are worthless. they work for me dammittt.
> ...



Hahaha, nice!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 28, 2005)

tannywild said:
			
		

> as my girlfriend's mom sits down to watch her daily 2 hour TV show, of which she never misses a night of, while she eats the same Flamebroiled Whopper... every.. damn.. night.



That makes me laugh.


----------



## tannywild (Dec 28, 2005)

That, and when my mom says "Why dont you eat *NORMAL*?" ... as she eats her mcdonalds.

It's wonderful, that's why our population is so freaking obese... Because normal is McDonalds and Pizzahut, mixed with a Nightly TV session.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 28, 2005)

HFCS and trans fat.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Dec 28, 2005)

I've heard the "I hurt my shoulder" the other day. I asked when this happened and the guy said 4yrs ago but my doctor said i shouldn't lift. He was telling me this as he was shoving french fries in his mouth. I am in the miliatry and that's about the most common used excuss.


----------



## Moses (Dec 28, 2005)

"On the Atkins, as long as I keep eating alot of fat, I don't need to workout. And I'll lose weight too"


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 28, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Dear lord, that one always makes me sick.



i doubt it makes you more sick than the food does


----------



## Super_Sean (Dec 29, 2005)

"I could be that big if I worked out too."

I can't handle that one. 

I could be a millionaire if I worked hard enough. But I don't work hard enough. Therefore I'm not a millionaire. End of story.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm 6'1" and at the time of this conversation I weighed about 250 lbs.  I was talking to a co-worker who was about the same height as me but weighed around 170.  When describing my weekly routine he said, "You'll never get big that way."


----------



## clemson357 (Dec 29, 2005)

I read over about 1.5 pages of this thread, can't believe nobody said this:

the people who try do act like they get exercise without exercising.  they will say "_________ gives me a good workout."

my girlfriend says "walking around the mall gives me a good workout"

or "I was standing up and walking around all day at work"

or one time a guy working on my apartment was talking about fixing showers...."it is a good workout, really gets your back"


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 29, 2005)

Jeeze, I almost forgot the best one.  (Doesn't quite fit the original question because it comes from people who DO workout.)

"Am I overtraining?"


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 29, 2005)

fufu said:
			
		

> "how much can you bench?"



I have a friend that usually asks that whenver I see him... Annoying as hell...


----------



## Steele20 (Dec 30, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> me: "you should workout your legs"
> other person: "i just can't bring myself to workout my legs because girls don't see my legs"



Funny, this makes sense to me. Some guys go to the gym to look good for females... Never once have I heard a girl go up to some guy and say "hey nice quads, wana fk? Don't get me wrong though, I work out legs also.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 30, 2005)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> Funny, this makes sense to me. Some guys go to the gym to look good for females... Never once have I heard a girl go up to some guy and say "hey nice quads, wana fk? Don't get me wrong though, I work out legs also.



Fair enough, but I have had girls tell me that chicken legs look goofy to them many a times.  I actually have been complimented on my legs before too.


----------



## Purdue Power (Dec 30, 2005)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> Funny, this makes sense to me. Some guys go to the gym to look good for females... Never once have I heard a girl go up to some guy and say "hey nice quads, wana fk? Don't get me wrong though, I work out legs also.


I honestly have girls compliment my legs all the time.  On a college campus, nice bodies are about a dime a dozen, so when a girl sees huge calves and separated quad heads, it really sets me apart.  Guys compliment my calves all the time too.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2005)

Legs are the one area woman can relate to.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 2, 2006)

Holy shit, I think I just realized something.  

I think I curl in the squat rack!!  Everytime too, I think.  Now is this the cage thing or the rack where there are various weights on each side, ramped sides with different sized knobs to rack a barbell, and two parallel racks adjacent to about your knee level?  If so, yea I curl there.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 2, 2006)

You could always ask someone to move from there so you can use the safety feature. Make up something if you have to... You do what you have to do to train, and if that means lying to the guy doing curls in the squat rack, so be it!


----------



## GFR (Jan 2, 2006)

Incline cable flys isolate the upper inner chest.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Incline cable flys isolate the upper inner chest.



They do don't they?


----------



## fufu (Jan 3, 2006)

my friend who is going to start working out with me said to me after I told him to use a whey protein supplement, "I don't know man, I don't want to get all bulky".


----------



## Gozar (Jan 3, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> i always get a kick out of people who say their new year's resolution is to go on a diet and join a gym. They do that .. and about a month later they give up and go back to their old selves.




This is so true....The gyms get swamped this time of year and in 2 months they are empty again. Also I like the people who say "I do crunches to lose the fat around my waste" and still eat at McDonalds 3x a week.


----------



## fufu (Jan 3, 2006)

Gozar said:
			
		

> This is so true....The gyms get swamped this time of year and in 2 months they are empty again.



Today when I went to the gym there were like 15 people who I've never seen come in, a bunch of high school students. They were all playing on the machines. I went up to my friend and said, "wtf is up with all these people". He said, "New Years, everyone is making their resolutions." Of course! Last night I went there were no more than 4 people including me, and then today it was like 25.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 3, 2006)

While they might be annoying right now, hopefully they'll learn things while being there, and see big guys and find out what they're doing wrong... That's basically what happened to me (not the New Years Resolution thing though).


----------



## YSK (Jan 4, 2006)

"Stunts your growth"


----------



## Gozar (Jan 4, 2006)

Today I thought of another great one. I use to work with this overweight girl who would only drink soda. When I told her she should drink more water she said "I can't drink water, I don't like the taste".....um correct me if I'm wrong but water has no taste.


----------



## Gozar (Jan 4, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Today when I went to the gym there were like 15 people who I've never seen come in, a bunch of high school students. They were all playing on the machines. I went up to my friend and said, "wtf is up with all these people". He said, "New Years, everyone is making their resolutions." Of course! Last night I went there were no more than 4 people including me, and then today it was like 25.



same here...too many new faces. On top of that I lost count of how many skinny guys were trying to lift way more then they should have been or doing some sort of wierd exercise which only made sense to them.


----------



## huesoloco (Jan 5, 2006)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> how bout the Yes/No machines...those are my personal favorites.


 
I'm not complainin.


----------



## huesoloco (Jan 5, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> Funny, this makes sense to me. Some guys go to the gym to look good for females... Never once have I heard a girl go up to some guy and say "hey nice quads, wana fk? Don't get me wrong though, I work out legs also.


 
Working your legs has a direct effect on building your beach muscles. Hitting bigger muscle groups increases your testorone levels, which can help build beach muscles. And disproportional people just look stupid.


----------



## kentmc (Jan 5, 2006)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> so when a girl sees huge calves and separated quad heads, it really sets me apart.



what are separated quad heads?


----------



## Pedigree (Jan 5, 2006)

"I don't want to get big, just toned".    
"ATG squats are bad for your knees. You should stop short of parallel". 
And my all-time favorite...
"I don't have to work my legs...I run".


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 5, 2006)

Gozar said:
			
		

> Today I thought of another great one. I use to work with this overweight girl who would only drink soda. When I told her she should drink more water she said "I can't drink water, I don't like the taste".....um correct me if I'm wrong but water has no taste.


 
Scientifically water is described as tasteless, but there are many different tastes IMO. City water is different from well water is different from Dasani (I hate that stuff) is different from a water fountain is different from tap water. Pure water, pure H2O, is always going to taste the same, but that's a rare find.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 5, 2006)

kentmc said:
			
		

> what are separated quad heads?



The quadricep muscle group is actually comprised of 4 separate heads; muscles which are each contained in their own individual fascia.  If you have a very low level of body fat, then you can see the separation of these heads.


----------



## KentDog (Jan 5, 2006)

Pedigree said:
			
		

> And my all-time favorite...
> "I don't have to work my legs...I run".



One of my favorites too.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 5, 2006)

Well if they run they may not want to become any bigger or stronger. Maybe they just like running and have no reason to work legs. I'm sure you're talking about people who run and then work the upper body with weights though.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 5, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Well if they run they may not want to become any bigger or stronger. Maybe they just like running and have no reason to work legs. I'm sure you're talking about people who run and then work the upper body with weights though.



Exactly.  They train their upper body with heavy weights but the only stimulus the lower body receives is jogging.  Lame.


----------



## Pedigree (Jan 6, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Well if they run they may not want to become any bigger or stronger. Maybe they just like running and have no reason to work legs. I'm sure you're talking about people who run and then work the upper body with weights though.



Runners want to be as lean and light as possible, so I understand their point of view. 
Your assumption was correct...I am talking about the ones who curl, bench and go home.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 6, 2006)

It makes your peter shrink...


----------



## Pedigree (Jan 6, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> It makes your peter shrink...


----------

